# What to call it? A whimsical bash



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I was cleaning out my parts bin when I came across a maroon colored tender that I acquired from somebody. It didn't come with a locomotive and I figured that I might use it in a bash some day. I had completely forgotten about it and when I re-discovered it I decided to have some fun with it. I painted it black, added an air tank and lettered it for the Rio Grande. It was a cute little tender and I had absolutely no clue what I was going to do with it!
I originally wanted to make a 2-4-0 out of it but the only thing I had to work with was a Bachmann saddle tanker that I was supposed to bash years ago. As I took it apart I realized that it wasn't really the right engine so I looked for something else. I happened upon a REA Rogers 2-4-2T saddle tanker (which in my opinion is heads and tails more attractive than that Bachmann _thing!_) The part that struck me as odd about the Roger's 2-4-2T is that there was no coal so I assumed that must have been an oil burner.....and I just happen to have a coal tender! Hmmmm........ I decided to "Rio Grandize" it and see how it came out. It's a totally whimsical bash. Really, it's very little more than a re-paint but it made an interesting little lokey! My problem is _what to call it? _It's a Columbia by it's 2-4-2 wheel arangement but it's a saddle tanker and the D&RGW have already used the C for Consolidation, the B for Berkshire, the M for Mountain and L for the 2-6-6-2 ALCO articulated engine. S for "Saddle Tanker?" Nope, S is taken as is T (for Ten-Wheeler.) I'm stumped! What should I call the bloody thing?!! Suggestions?

Here are some pics of the engine:


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job on the set, Steve. It really looks great. Don't call it anything... Just convert it to batteries, bring it to Marty's, run it and enjoy it....


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, call it what it is, just a little fart. Jake


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Long range yard goat.................?


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Actually, it looks a lot like Philadelphia and Reading's 1294.
It's an 0-6-0 instead of a 2-4-2, but same setup 


http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/pr1294s.jpg

How about "Y" for Yard and 4 for drivers and 2 parts to the beast - Y42.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 08 Aug 2009 09:16 PM 

The part that struck me as odd about the Roger's 2-4-2T is that there was no coal 



Have read that in engines that small coal consumption was rather light so it was just piled in a corner of the cab. And within the yard it was just a short diversion to the coaling area anyway.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a Snurder.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 08 Aug 2009 09:16 PM 
... which in my opinion is heads and tails more attractive than that Bachmann _thing...._

Now I've heard it all. Rogers and attractive in the SAME sentence? Ungainly? yes, Malproportioned? yes. Downright UUUUGH-ly? yes. Pulls well? okay. But attractive? (Kinda like those TV preachers who threw away their flocks for a fling with some chick that looked like a camel..... lol) 

Just what is that soup can and wire thing on the cab roof supposed to be anyway? Anybody know? Ditch it, shorten the smokebox and pilot then just maybe. Yeah, yeah, so they had a prototype. Thousands and thousands of neat looking prototype engines and they picked THAT one. (At least that decision can't be blamed on poor old Stan, hehehe)


As long as you're happy, I'm happy for you. It's really nice work despite being a Rogers.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know about the wires but the "soup can" looks like the exhaust muffler for the vacuum brakes. 

Harvey C. 
SA1838


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point on the "soup can" thingy on the cab roof (I don't have a clue what it is either!) As far as shortening the smokebox....ummm no. That would make it look too much like Bachmann's and that just won't do! I may go back and add a cab roof hatch and take that "soup can" off altogether! Mal-proportioned? UUUUUGH-ly??!!! (Hmph! No accounting for taste....)


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

How 'bout 'N' for nifty?

I beg pardon, but there is no such thing as an ugly steam engine.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's done. I ditched the "soup can" and added a proper cab hatch. I then numbered the engine, added a spark arrestor and _voila! _all done! I took it out to my layout and ran it on a section of track that is still track powered. It's a very smooth and very quiet runner! One small irritation though, the headlamp is out!! It's probably a burned out bulb but it's still an irritation!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

more pix?

and IIRC the headlight pulls off straight up then the bulb unscrews, easy fix.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the finished engine. I decided that the saddle tank painted black was just too boring so I decided to give the tank a dark green paint job! As I stated before, I removed that oilcan thingy from the top of the cab and installed a proper roof hatch. It turns out that the bulb _was_ burned out! A quick replacement later and all was well. With the addition of the spark arrestor and the engineer and fireman it's essentially done! I was not familiar with the Roger's model and didn't realize that my 2-4-2T REA version was quite different from the Aristo version! For one thing the Aristo version has a slope-back tender whereas the REA version has none (and here I thought I was making something innovative!) I finally got some "builder's photos from out on the layout.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Because it's small, call it the Colossus t-9000.









The lettering/numbering is nice, what did you use---decals or what?

Cheers


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That turned out right nicely, Steve. Ugly or not, it looks just great.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder it is often said".

I think it looks a great and attractive little loco Steve.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice job! Thanx for the pixes.

Les


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Steve, I remember you were working on it when I dropped by one HOT day!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The green brings it to life! Great job. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

If you're wondering about the correct designation for a tank loco that also has a tender, it's a 2-4-2T+T.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Steve[/b]
I had a similar expierence....[/b]
I have since relettered this to the P & S Central RR[/b]
Battery powered, Phoenix sound and RCS[/b]









P & S Central's #90 east bound


----------

